# OHE - Orion Health Group



## System (25 November 2014)

Orion Health is a global provider of healthcare software, delivered across three solution groups – Intelligent Integration, Smarter Hospitals and Healthier Populations.

Founded in 1993 by Chief Executive Officer, Ian McCrae, the Company has over 1,100 employees worldwide, with 27 offices in 15 countries, and over 450 customers in 25 countries.

https://www.orionhealth.com


----------



## System (29 March 2019)

On March 28th, 2019, Orion Health Limited (OHE) was removed from the ASX's Official List following notice of the compulsory acquisition of the Company's outstanding securities by Grafton Health Holdings Limited.


----------

